# Autres applications Facebook pour iPhone/iPad



## T0nioGen (30 Avril 2013)

Bonjour 

Voilà jai un iPhone 5 et un iPad Mini. J'ai déjà l'application Facebook officielle et mes iDevices sont connectés comme l'appli à mon compte Facebook PERSONNEL. 

Problème j'aimerai disposer d'une seconde application Facebook qui serait elle relioée à mon compte FB PROFESSIONNEL. J'aimerais bénéficier des mêmes fonctionnalités essentielles comme poster des statuts et des photos et pouvoir discuter avec mes contacts FB.

Je précise que j'ai déjà essayé HootSuite mais hélas ça ne me convient pas parfaitement (on ne peut pas discuter avec ses amis).

Connaissez-vous une application si possible gratuite qui convienne à mes attentes ?

Merci d'avance.

Alex250


----------



## Siciliano (30 Avril 2013)

Hello,

As tu pensé à utiliser tout simplement safari en tant que "deuxième application" ? 
Tu seras pas tellement dépaysé de l'application Facebook en plus.


----------



## T0nioGen (30 Avril 2013)

C vrai qu'il y a la webapp mais je n'aime pas trop les utiliser d'autant qu'il m'arrive d'effacer l'historique et réinitialiser le cache de safari de  tps en tps. 
Merci qd même pour ta réponse, je m'en servirai si je ne trouve rien


----------



## Siciliano (30 Avril 2013)

De rien.  
Je laisse la parole à d'autres personnes.


----------



## Larme (30 Avril 2013)

Tu pourrais passer par autre chose que _Safari_ : _Opera_, _Chrome_, etc.
Ainsi, tu navigues via _Safari_, mais tu utilises ton deuxième compte _FesseBook_ uniquement via un autre navigateur.


----------



## T0nioGen (30 Avril 2013)

C une bonne idée mais du coup je n'aurai pas les notifications


----------



## Larme (30 Avril 2013)

J'ai regardé vite fait sur l'AppStore, et y'a pas d'autres applications qui feraient comme FesseBook.
Le truc, c'est que FesseBook, c'est personnel, c'est à dire : 1 compte = 1 personne.
Du coup, c'est normal que leur application ne soit pas fait pour gérer plusieurs comptes...


----------

